# Very strange engine problem : Maxima 2000



## bug56 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've got a Nissan Maxima 2000. For the most part it works very well for a car it's age. I just have one very strange problem with it. If the car is left alone for a long period of time ( several hours, usually overnight ) Then when it starts up again, it has what I can only describe as 'hiccups'. 

When I switch to Drive or Reverse, and the rpm needle begins jumping ( from about .5 to 1 repeatedly) I can hear the engine accompany this jump, and if the brake is not applied, this will actually carry the car as if my foot was lightly tapping on the gas. I can also see with each jump, that my lights dim for a second. I usually just apply the brake, and let it go until it stops ( which can be anywhere from a minute to five minutes ) If I don't let it stop, It's not impossible to drive with, just annoying, and again, it goes away in about five minutes.

If I'm trying to get out of a tough spot though, this can be very annoying, because the more I switch gears, the more violent the 'hiccups' get. Oftentimes my engine will die and I have to start it up again and keep going.

I'm just wondering what kind of problem this is. I'm not very good with cars myself, and I really need this car so It's very difficult to get this problem to a mechanic ( I've tried... Like I said he needs to keep it for a couple of hours for the problem to show up ) If someone can diagnose the problem, or narrow the possibilities of what could be causing it, I would be very thankful...


----------



## beavershu (Dec 14, 2008)

*2000 maxima engine problems*

I have a 2000 maxima with a 5 speed transmission. I have learned the hard why not to purchase a vehicle in the first model year. Don't get me wrong, I love my car. Overall, it handles well, is sporty, comfortable, etc. When it is everything is working alright. I am not a certified mechanic or anything like that, but I am the type to try to fix a problem with some guidance. I initially was having a problem with misfiring, so I changed out all 6 ignition coils on my own (bought new on ebay)(originals known to be defective). I would not suggest this if you have no knowledge of cars, as you need to change the sparkplugs as well. 

I have spent a lot of money on fixing different problems with my car, but most recently, even after all the work I had done by the shop, and even with having the "check engine" or "service engine soon" lights coded, I decided to do some research on these forums and come to my own conclusion. In addition to the ignition coils, the 2000 maxima has a defective Mass Air Flow Sensor installed.  I bought a brand new OEM sensor and new air filter from Auto Parts at AutohausAZ - OEM Auto Parts - Discount Replacement Parts, Resources and Car Care Tips. It costed me approximately $115.00 including shipping. I performed the job myself and my car's power came back 100%. The car felt like it had when I first bought it with 36,000 miles on it. I drive my car for work and I drive fast and hard. I now have 171,000 miles on it and it is paid off. It runs great. Knock on wood. Hope that helps. Any other questions, email me at [email protected].


----------



## usaHeaty (Feb 14, 2011)

beavershu said:


> I have a 2000 maxima with a 5 speed transmission. I have learned the hard why not to purchase a vehicle in the first model year. Don't get me wrong, I love my car. Overall, it handles well, is sporty, comfortable, etc. When it is everything is working alright. I am not a certified mechanic or anything like that, but I am the type to try to fix a problem with some guidance. I initially was having a problem with misfiring, so I changed out all 6 ignition coils on my own (bought new on ebay)(originals known to be defective). I would not suggest this if you have no knowledge of cars, as you need to change the sparkplugs as well.
> 
> I have spent a lot of money on fixing different problems with my car, but most recently, even after all the work I had done by the shop, and even with having the "check engine" or "service engine soon" lights coded, I decided to do some research on these forums and come to my own conclusion. In addition to the ignition coils, the 2000 maxima has a defective Mass Air Flow Sensor installed. I bought a brand new OEM sensor and new air filter from Auto Parts at AutohausAZ - OEM Auto Parts - Discount Replacement Parts, Resources and Car Care Tips. It costed me approximately $115.00 including shipping. I performed the job myself and my car's power came back 100%. The car felt like it had when I first bought it with 36,000 miles on it. I drive my car for work and I drive fast and hard. I now have 171,000 miles on it and it is paid off. It runs great. Knock on wood. Hope that helps. Any other questions, email me at [email protected].


Where does the vent tube from the transaxle attach to on the upper end?


----------

